# Not so fast my friend!



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

You need at least 6 hours of rest before you drive again!

I got this message after forgetting to turn off lyft. It is good that Lyft emposes a restriction on drivers to increase safety. I don't think Uber has any feature like that.

Has anyone else experienced the same? Under what condition this happens?


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

12 hours on Lyft.

As for Uber, I read on thier website to passengers:
"From the moment you request a ride to the moment you arrive, the Uber experience has been designed from the ground up with your safety in mind."

That safety does not include restricting the driver's number of hours.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber says for your safety they suggest a few extra cups of coffee, and you should be good to go, Uber on.


----------



## UberGal (Sep 15, 2014)

After 14 hours here (lyft)


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> You know that for a fact? Source please.


Perhaps not so much fact, but more of a conclusion based upon inductive reasoning; including, but not limited to:

-The licensing agreement, which covers the rules of the Uber software, makes no mention to any type of cap on time per driver.
-I have completed 16+ hours (although logging off for brief breaks)
-Here's a news story of a guy claiming 24 hours before fatigue finally got him and he wrecked: 
http://www.myfoxhouston.com/story/27656550/accident-leaves-houston-uber-driver-with-regrets
-Any here's many other drivers discussing long shifts: 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/your-longest-continuous-hours-of-uber-driving.180/
- I'm confident we would have heard of and been shown a screen shot of a driver being logged off for 'too many hours' if it was occurring

If you have evidence to the contrary, I am all ears.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> You know that for a fact? Source please.


*Insane hours promotion? Who does this?







*


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

At the one Uber event I attended here in Dallas, they were handing out free Red Bull. No joke.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> That safety does not include restricting the driver's number of hours.





LAndreas said:


> You know that for a fact? Source please.


This one is just from today:
*How Uber Woos Its Drivers in Delhi*
http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-IRTB-28981









90Hrs/Wk = 13Hrs/Day, without any day off. 
Yeah that's UberSAFE! Hasn't anyone heard of driver fatigue at Uber?


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Driving in India HAS to be be hell. I wouldn't do it no matter how many rupees you paid me.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This one is just from today:
> *How Uber Woos Its Drivers in Delhi*
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-IRTB-28981
> View attachment 6649
> ...


Uber needs you on the road 7/13 every day


----------

